

Do you need to be a programmer to run a software company? - ruffdev
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/do-you-need-to-be-a-programmer-to-run-a-software-company/1459

======
michaelpinto
I'm not sure about "a software company" but in the case of Microsoft one could
argue that as a non-programmer Steve Ballmer hasn't done that well. Although
to be fair I'm not sure if that's his real problem. As a geek I would have
like to have seen Ray Ozzie become CEO of Microsoft, but alas that day won't
come.

